# Do Yeti Collers have a serial Number?



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Yeti Cooler and With the thefts that have been going around I wanted to be a little proactive and write down a so called serial number so that if anything were to happen to it I would be able to at least have some documentation to give to police or Pawn shops etc.. that I have had one stolen. Usually I find that higher priced items like this would have some individualized number that can prove ownership or to give to authorities so they would know what to look for. but I cannot find one. Has anyone ever looked and been able to locate a number on one? That got me thinking that even if one is stolen there would be no way to prove in anyway that that was the actual cooler that was stolen. Sure I have my name on it but I find that with a little effort even that can wear or be washed off..


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never seen anything on any of mine. Maybe could try inscribing something on the bottom or the inside? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Drill a hole in the bottom. Slide a piece of stainless in it and epoxy back over it. Take ur metal detector when ya go to the pawn shops lookin!!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Do like my uncle did to keep his buckets from being stolen at a marina...write HIV+ on it. No one ever touched them.


----------

